# The Best P.C Game ever???



## resident_alien (Dec 26, 2004)

Its been say...two decades of  pc gaming from pac man to halo-2, half life2 and so on....Amongst these which would one vote as the best game ever purely based on the degree of enjoyability and identifiabilty to oneself and not going just by sales and media hype.
I think my vote would go for  civilization series...
say what you?     [/i]


----------



## vysakh (Dec 26, 2004)

POP-The sands of time

the best story, best music, best scenes, best action and of course the best GAMEPLAY

waiting for POP WW


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 26, 2004)

cant choose between pacman and dave

both are the best game ever if u can take two choices

and they surely rock even on b/w screens

hope no one is unaware of these


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 26, 2004)

HALF LIFE


----------



## game_dev (Dec 26, 2004)

I have played the doom series(1, 2, 3) more than any other game. So I like them the best. Unreal Tournament (the first version) comes second. 

Havent still played HL2, farcry. Will play them on my new system.

I also used to play a lot of dave, prince(1 & 2), jazz, paratrooper, space commanders, alley cat etc. these games were great in their times.

still, doom as a series is the best; according to me. 


Bye


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 26, 2004)

Well mine favs keep on changing with new releases. First was *Wolf3D*, back some 6-7 years age. Then liked:
*Age of Empires *series
*Need for Speed *series 
*FIFA* titles
*F1 Racing* Titles
*Colin McRae Rally*
Then came *Max Payne* and just got us nuts in it. Had completely bowled us with its superb gameplay, bullet time aka The Matrix, storyline, everthing was just exceptional.
Even *Project IGI *was quite good, with the followup release of IGI2 the XPerience was further enhanced. Enjoyed both of them.
Then the best for fraggers was undoubtly *Unreal Tournament*.
Now latest are *Rise of Nations*, *FIFA 2005*, *DOOM 3*
Haven't got my hands on *Half-Life 2* yet, though it might have been in this list. Just waiting for it. Now even more impatiently after seeing such good reviews. 
Geek_Rohit


----------



## khandu (Dec 26, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> POP-The sands of time
> 
> the best story, best music, best scenes, best action and of course the best GAMEPLAY
> 
> waiting for POP WW



Dude which world u r in ?? POP WW is already out and i have finished 20% .. and i can say 100% better than POP SOT.. Amazing game and moves..


----------



## vysakh (Dec 26, 2004)

i meant i am waiting to get my hands on it


----------



## fnatic@play (Dec 26, 2004)

*this should be the best -*

UT2004.....   

no comparison ... no competition from anyother multi ...

UT ROX...


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 26, 2004)

*Metal Gear Solid *

*THIEF 2: The Metal Age*

*POP 3D*

Since I have Intel 810 motherboard 
with onboard grafix card so I like these only   

Will upgrade soon or will take PS2


----------



## godfather (Dec 26, 2004)

well i think call of duty was pretty good . also liked project igi 2


----------



## moshel (Dec 26, 2004)

Its strange no one has taken the name of the ultimate action packed game series

*Grand Theft Auto  (3 & above).*

Cos i havent see GTA 1 and i hated GTA2.

BUt gta3, gtavc are great games all round entertainment.

I never stop playing the fifa series. i always have one installed

i never miss any game by EA Sports.

and also the Age Of Empire series


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 26, 2004)

I am surprised...
I dont know about how many of you actiually played MAFIA.
I have played all of the games mentioned here and I must say Mafia is the best game I have ever played. No other game even comes close to the story and gameplay of Mafia.
The only game that made me forget that I am in year 2003 and not in 1933. 
The story was absolute beauty. Realism was ther. The game had it all, drama, graphics,sound, gameplay, story.......
I rank this 2 year old game above DOOM3, HL2, HL1, CS and all games mentioned here.
Yes it was very demanding game on your hardware but it was the best game i ever played till date. Much much better than any GTA game.

My top picks in no perticular order including console and pc are.

Mafia
Contra
SUper MArio
NFSHS
Quake 2 and 3.
Mortal combact series
FarCry
Unreal tournament ( original UT )


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 26, 2004)

*The best game of the year*

there r so many gr8 games to speak of.........


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 26, 2004)

*The best game of the year*

--


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2004)

Since the Topic clearly mentions : *The best PC game Ever .* you obviously mean one PC game .
   And this makes it too difficult . Games fall under various categories like FPS  , strategy , Simulation . And too choose the best game among this is really hard as that thing depends entiery upon Choice ..so please allow me to be eloborate.
FPS : Doom III , Half Life 2
Strategy: Singles Filrt up your life. ( Naa simply couldn't resist that game )   
Simulation Need for Speed Underground 2 .

   My All in one with FPS and Story : MaxPayne 2 . 
   Hmmm Again this brings back me to long list of games ....but really how can one choose one game to be the best .


----------



## borg (Dec 27, 2004)

*MGS...*

I vote for Metal Gear Solid. Anyone who has played it ill have o doubts whatsoeer that it is simply the best. Halo was also very good.


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 27, 2004)

i just loved the age of empires series....... 
but for me rise of nations.. is the best...... i have played it more times than all of the AOE series combined together.... i think warhammer 40k mightt just edge it out.. lolz..
as far as fps....man i just loved and COD and COD UO...


----------



## svenkat83 (Dec 27, 2004)

Medal of Honor Allied Assault
MaxPayne and 
Mafia in the same order.
Loved every moment of it.


----------



## ashok (Dec 27, 2004)

Err....Sorry For Butting into this Thread But is there any thread for
Mobile Games??

My Fav PC Game is Serious Sam SE


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2004)

wihout a shadow of doubt...my favorite...the Need for Speed series...i have played all except the first 1...and i own NFS2, NFS HP2, NFSU and now NFSU2....i like a lot of games...but the NFS series takes the cake...it just gets better with every instalment...and NFSU2 is simply breath taking....


----------



## imprince (Dec 27, 2004)

Age of empire and need for speed both are great one 

Need For Speed is hhhhmmmmmm kya baat hai


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 28, 2004)

> I am surprised...
> I dont know about how many of you actiually played MAFIA.
> I have played all of the games mentioned here and I must say Mafia is the best game I have ever played. No other game even comes close to the story and gameplay of Mafia.
> The only game that made me forget that I am in year 2003 and not in 1933.
> The story was absolute beauty. Realism was ther. The game had it all, drama, graphics,sound, gameplay, story.......


                I totally agree with u funkymonkey.Now I am abt to kill Morello.It's such a nice game with really great graphics n the simulation of 1930s is awesome.Firstly MaxPayne 2 was no.1 4 me.but now MAFIA rulez.Hey whether there willl be Mafia-2 or only Mafia coz in this game Tommy is dead............so will there be Mafia-2 with another character.


----------



## [poWer] (Dec 28, 2004)

I love Doom, Half-Life and Quake III. the ones to bring revolution in the PC industry. Half-Life2, Doom3 and Quake IV (soon to b released) continue the passion. i was never an avid fan of NFS series but STALKER also took attention away from NFS underground. NFS underground II made me MAD with mindblowing CARS and GFX.


----------



## the_apocalypse (Dec 28, 2004)

metal gear solid(1) rox arse.

2,3,4 havent played yet. but its mgs1 is an all time classic.

the otehr one wud be command and conquer. released abck in 1990. first rts game EVER. first game to use digital audio. best in the series as well.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 28, 2004)

unreal tournament
gta vice city
the whole command & conquer series
rise of nations


----------



## allindrome (Dec 28, 2004)

For me it would be

Deus EX Machina

Thief 2:The Metal Age

Hitman 2:Silent Assasin

Max Payne 2:The Fall of Max PAyne


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 28, 2004)

In order of Liking

Doom 3
NFS UG2
HL2
Max Payne Series (Not for gfx, but for dam cool storyline)
UT2004, kill them all


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2004)

Best Game Ever??????????????Hmmm kinda Hard To digest Mate ....Cause The List is Long and The Time Is short.....So Lets make a Quick One Here Shall We......  
1.)Quake 3 (Cant believe Its Still The Game used for Benchmarking many Graphic cards and My Personal Fav For I Started My First Fps With This )
2.)Unreal Tournament Series (Well They are Simply The Best)
3.)Doom 3 (Man This Game Really Blew Everything Off 8) )
4.)Half Life 2 (Another Gameplay And Graphic Marvel)
5.)Hitman Series (The Best Of Its Genre) 
And More to Come If I Can get This post Edited.....


----------



## monkeybrain (Dec 29, 2004)

FPS : DOOM 3  

strategy : AOM  

RPG : MAX PAYNE  8)  


----------------------------------'
 8)  True fan of JOHN CARMACK


----------



## hafees (Dec 30, 2004)

i ve played a lot of pcman even on my new computer.

then The MaxPayne series, MAFIA, GTA series DOOM series etc


----------



## beaditya (Dec 30, 2004)

age of empires(the whole series)


i practically played it for years


----------



## the_apocalypse (Dec 30, 2004)

i see that FarCry isnt on any of the list. isnt it one of those game with revolutionary graphcs. atleast tahts what i thougt wehen i was playing it.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 30, 2004)

*I loved playing these games...*

Hi,

My all time favorite in PC games is the Jagged Alliance series, starting from JA2, JA2:UB, JA2:WF and JA2:UC. I have completed the first two and playing the third one.What's the big deal, you may ask...try it on the Experienced mode and then let me know 8).It is one of those games which did not get marketing muscle, but got hit simply because of its satisfying gameplay.

Also enjoyed Half Life,MDK and LavaCap. 

Bye!

GA


----------



## Major-Minor (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, that's a tough one to choose, best PC game, hmmm.... 
Here are some I absolutely loved.

Quake 2.
Blood.
Doom Series.
FarCry.
MaxPayne 1&2.
Aliens Vs Predators. 
Half-Life Series.
Unreal Tournament.
Age of Empires Series , AOM, RON and Warcraft 3 onwards.
GTA Series.
MOH and COD Series.
The NFS Series are the best when it comes to racing games.

I am sure I must have missed atleast a couple of more games in my list above. As I said, its pretty difficult to mention any one game, though one game that will stay close to my heart has to be Quake 2 - it was the first FPS game I ever played. I am eagerly waiting for Quake 4.


----------



## DKant (Dec 31, 2004)

Now when did MaxPayne become an RPG game???   

Anyway, my fav..absolute fav: Deus Ex.

No other game comes even close to it.


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jan 2, 2005)

QUAKE 1 . it was the first truely 3D game from id. also the monsters and the weapons and the atmosphere have never been sucessfully recreated in any modern game.


----------



## nix (Jan 4, 2005)

*hi*

i've inte 810E graphics and the best game i've played is spiderman 1. the graphics are reasonably good and the game offers quite a lot of flexibility.


----------



## jcmac (Jan 4, 2005)

need for speed.


----------



## JaX (Jan 5, 2005)

Splinter Cell.......

You just can't argue with the graphics, music and advanced gameplay.....

The graphics just bowled me over the first time I played it.. Sam Fisher (your character) even blinks and breathes!  8)

The lip movement is perfectly synchronised with the narrations..
Waiting to buy Pandora Tomorrow Expansion.. .   


Metal Gear Solid is another great one, but the graphics come nowhere near the game above...




Then there are the all-time classics:
Age of Empires Conquerors
Warcraft III
Command & Conquer
and yeah, Commandos (BEL, BCD, MOC, C3)

If any of you haven't played these yet, you're missing something in life.. Do try them out...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 5, 2005)

Max Payne 2


----------



## Panluma (Jan 11, 2005)

Dark Colony is da best for me........(I CAN BET DAT MOST OF U HAVENT EVEN HEARD DA NAME!)


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 11, 2005)

MYST can be classfied by me as one of the best pc games ever because of the revolutionary graphics and gameplay that it brought when it was released..............
Obviously every year games are getting better and more realistic because of technological advances but we have to give credit to games such as *Prince of Persia* , *Doom*, *Duke nukem 3D*, Wolfenstein,  as these were games which revolutinised the gaming industry...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2005)

*yippeeee!*

Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos All the way!!!!!!! (With such a storyline, graphics.....and characters, I mean, thrall, Arthas, its too good)

Milind


----------



## avdhut_s (Jan 12, 2005)

hmmmmm......so many HEAVY  games around .....

well , for me its ...

 *ROADRASH*  

nothing comes close even after all those years......


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 13, 2005)

wolf 3d although released in early 90's it's AI can beat most games even today they just suprised me every time.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 13, 2005)

*star gunner*

Star Gunner is one game I can never forget...

If any one has it.. plz drop me a link...


----------

